

Ask HN: Wireframing software of choice? - organicgrant

There are a million options out there...from Balsamiq to Keynote to bar napkins.<p>What are you using...and why is it the best choice?<p>I expect lively discussion!
======
vitovito
I still use Balsamiq exclusively. None of the other tools offer the sort of
additional features that would make me switch.

Omnigraffle isn't specifically a wireframing tool, but is very popular with
Mac and iPad users.

Axure RP is also popular, but its price tag seems steep compared to what it
delivers to individual designers.

I've considered ForeUI for the cases where I want to be able to build
interactive prototypes, as well as CogTool for when I've wanted to measure
tasks, but have not actually used either.

I recently did a set of wireframes in iMockups for iPad and was exceedingly
disappointed in its visual style, the way the tools and interactions worked
and the export functionality. I would not recommend it.

The functionality I'm missing is:

\- Motion design. I need to prototype interactivity, reactions, button
animations, movement, and no "wireframing" tool lets me do this.

\- Complex documentation generation. I need to be able design wireframes and
then break them down into components and output multiple types of
documentation for the different teams that will be using them, in formats that
can be emailed and read on iPhones and on Windows. Comprehensive docs for
management are not as useful as targeted component-describing docs for
implementers, and vice-versa.

\- Hosted integration for artists and engineers. The graphic designers'
comprehensive layouts become the source of truth for the design after my hand-
off, because there's no easy way to flip back and forth between a wireframe
and a design, nor between broken-apart, reusable visual components and their
art. I also want developer IDE integration so technical teams can annotate the
wireframes and animations with implementation details, so the documents stay
"live" throughout the entire production workflow.

~~~
organicgrant
This is exactly the sort of analysis I LOVE HN for!

------
organicgrant
I like realism when wireframing, but Keynote is clunky.

Programs like Balsamiq try to imitate sketching. (pen and paper is faster)

What's the slickest option out there?

------
raniskeet
how about pencil? (<http://pencil.evolus.vn/en-US/Home.aspx>) has been using
it and is quite happy.

~~~
willheim
I also use Pencil. Before that I was just using Fireworks or whatever graphic
software I felt like. Pencil (as a true wireframing tool) forced me to focus
on just wireframing which enabled me to get some alternative graphic ideas
from my coders and designers.

------
dcaldwell
If you already use keynote, I'd recommend at least checking out
keynotekungfu.com. It's a tool kit for wireframing in keynote. It's not quite
as easy to use as gomockingbird.com but it has more customization. I don't
like how gomockingbird doesn't even allow for formatting of text.
KeynoteKungFu is only $12 so it's not too expensive to test out.

------
solost
I started using <http://axure.com/> it allows for wireframing and prototyping.
It is simple to learn and simple to use. They have excellent support and a
free trial, I highly recommend it.

------
kgutteridge
Another very happy Balsamiq user here, first step though is always a white
board and a camera, really fast iteration there, then work in Balsamiq once
the really high level wire frame is done and you are getting to the detail
level

------
mikerg87
i use mockupscreens <http://www.mockupscreens.com/>. its quick and easy to get
your idea down but simple enough that you arent conveying to viewers that you
are already "done" or that things are frozen. its cheap, like $80 for single
and like $300 for a team if you need it.

------
veb
Gliffy (<http://www.gliffy.com/>)

Superb.

~~~
organicgrant
I haven't heard of that one yet...looks pretty cool. Does it have a snap-to-
grid feature?

~~~
amorphid
I didn't like Gliffy. When I tried using it, I found the interface slow. Also,
sometimes I'd hit a bug that scattered the pieces all over the page, like
someone had thrown a hand grenade at the sketch, and this couldn't be undone
:P. It's been almost 2 years, so maybe it is better now.

------
nickfromseattle
I use GoMockBird.com - wireframing in the cloud and very easy to share with
team members.

~~~
mcrittenden
Think you mean <http://gomockingbird.com>

